# various options



## Fenno (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi guys, I am looking at various visa options. I feel visa 457 best suites me. I also read that this visa requires IELTS 5.0 band? I don't think so. What I read is right? 

Also, I am able to get only 6 band in IELTS, where as visa consultancy is demanding 7 band  . Now that, I am not able to get 7 band, What are the other options to go about for work permit in Australia. 

Please guide and any help will be appreciated


----------

